# Hakenbindegerät



## Kinzigtäler (8. November 2002)

HI!
Vor zwei Wochen habe ich eine Vorstellung des Team Mosella gesehen. Es ging über Futter, Feederfischen, usw.. Dabei hat ein Mann (Herr Schlögl) von denen ein Hakenbindegerät vorgeführt, daß er selbst gebaut hat. Es hat gegenüber z.B des käuflichen batteriebetriebenen den Vorteil, daß auch wirklich kleine Haken gebunden werden können. Bei Angeldomäne gibt es ein ähnliches Produkt für 25€. 

Weil er dieses Gerät selbstgebaut hat, frage ich: 

Hat zufällig jemand eine Bauanleitung für solch ein Gerät???

Mir gefiel das selbstgebaute viel besser als dies der Angeldomäne.


Petri Heil
und 
Gruß

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Forellenudo (8. November 2002)

hi kinzi

ich benutze seit jahren ein Batteriebetriebenes Hakenbindegerät und binde damit die kleinsten haken ohne Probleme,gekauft bei askari.

Forellenudo #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. November 2002)

Mein Hakenbindegerät sind meine zehn Finger  
Kleine Haken kaufe ich fertiggebunden


----------



## Forellenudo (8. November 2002)

hi udo

ich habe leider Finger wie ein Metzger :q daher muß ich ein solches gerät benutzen :m 

Forellenudo #h


----------



## Kinzigtäler (8. November 2002)

Hi!

Dieses Gerät war allerdings der Wahsinn. Mit diesem Gerät war der Haken schneller gebunden, abgeschnitten mit Schlaufe, als ein Anderer, der einen Haken aus der Packung genommen hatte, und diesen Haken auseinander gewickelt hatte. 

Laut Beschreibung heißt es beim Batteriebetriebenen, daß Haken bis Größe 12 gewickelt werden können. Bis zu welcher Größe wickelst du Kinzi?

Gruß

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Forellenfreund (10. November 2002)

Um nicht direkt ein neues Thema eröffnen zu müssen mach ich hier mal weiter.

Ich benutze eigentlich auch meine Finger jedoch habe ich unter meinem Krams ein  manuelles Hakenbindegerät gefunden . Das war wohl mal in einem Set das ich mir naiver Weise am Anfang meines Anglerlebens gekauft habe.
Habe nie gewußt wofür diese Gerät wohl sein sollte bis ich es in einem Angelkatalog gefunden habe.

Es ist ein ca. 10 cam langes Stäbchen mit einem Rädchen dran und einem gebogenem Stück MEtall das da irgendwie integriert ist. Natürlich vollkommen Batterielos.  :q Hoffe irgendwer weiß was für eins ich meine....

Hat einer irgendeinen Plan wie diese Gerät mir helfen kann ?

ODer irgend eine Seite auf der die Funktion erklärt wird....?



Cheers


Sven


----------



## sigi (10. November 2002)

@ forellenfreund

ich habe auch so ein teil. ist ist nur dafür gedacht den haken einzuspannen und zu halten. binden mußt du trotzdem noch von hand.

gruß


----------



## Forellenfreund (10. November 2002)

HAllo Sigi....

hab mir ja schon gedacht das es nicht der Bringer ist .

Aber nur zum festhalten...?

Da hätte man das Ding doch auch simpler bauen können .

Wofür sind denn diese Metallbügel mit der Öse....?

Cheers

Sven


----------



## Forellenfreund (10. November 2002)

So sieht das Ding aus .... ist es das was Du meinst Sigi....?


hoffe das klappt .....   :q


----------



## Forellenfreund (10. November 2002)

:q   :q  :q


----------



## Franky (10. November 2002)

Moin moin,

sobald ich meinen Scanner installiert bekommen habe, stell ich mal eine kleine Zeichnung zur Verfügung - ich hoffe, man kann dann erkennen, wie mit dem Matchman getüdelt wird...

Dauert aber nochn Momang - der ist ziemlich zickig hier...


----------



## Franky (10. November 2002)

So, schaut Euch mal das Bild im Anhang an. Das sollte sogar druckbar sein (Din A4)...

Wichtig ist, daß die SChnur permanent straff gespannt ist und vor dem Zusammenziehen mit Spucke oder Silikonfett &quot;befeuchtet&quot; wird.
Zum Straffhalten: lasst die Schnur auf der Spule und klemmt Euch die zwischen die Knie.

Mit Worten die Tüdelei zu beschreiben ist fast unmöglich...


----------



## Forellenfreund (10. November 2002)

Hi Franky....

das bedeutet dann das das Ding tatsächlich zum Hakenbinden brauchbar ist .....?

Wäre ja klasse ....  :q 

Toi toi toi wegen Deinem Scanner......


Cheers


Sven


----------



## Forellenfreund (10. November 2002)

Thx ....   :q 


habs verstanden .....

Ist auf jeden Fall ne feine Erleichterung.....


 :m 



Cheers

sven


----------



## Franky (10. November 2002)

Moin Sven,

das Ding ist die genialste Erfindung zum Hakentüdeln wo gibt! Keine Batterien, kein automatisches Geknote, das sich ins Getriebe setzt und Haken Gr. 16 mit 0,08 mm Vorfach sind KEIN Problem!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. November 2002)

habe so ein Teil auch bereits seit ca 10 Jahren. Meinen elektrische Hakenbindegerät habe ich gut bei Ebay verkauft! Mehr bekommen als der Neupreis war. :m


----------



## Lynx (11. November 2002)

Ich klemm das Ding in einen kleinen Schraubstock ein.
Damit habe ich eine Hand zum spannen der Schnur frei.


----------



## Vossi (11. November 2002)

Ich hab mir nen Hakenbinder von Sensas zugelegt das Ding sieht fast wie ein Fliegenbindestock aus und soll toll funzen leider is die Anleitung auf Französisch und ich verstehe kein Wort. :c


----------



## Case (11. November 2002)

16er Haken mit 0,08er Schnur.? 
Also sowas bind ich locker von Hand. 
Mit Plättchen versteht sich
Ich weiß, ich bin ein Angeber, aber ich glaub dass 50%
der Jungfischer überhaupt keinen Haken binden können.
Wär doch glatt &acute;ne Umfrage wert.?

Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## sigi (11. November 2002)

@ franky

ups, da hab ich seit längerer zeit son teil bei mir rumliegen, und habs nicht gerafft wie´s funzt. werd die tage noch mal testen. danke für die anleitung.

gruß


----------



## Techniker_07 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Hallo Franky,

hab das gleiche Teil und hätte gerne auch die Bedienungsanleitung, ich kann sie leider nicht mehr aufrufen,
wäre das möglich, dass Du die  Beschreibung nochmal einstellst?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## winchester73 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Auf der Blinker-Seite ist eine Anleitung abgebildet, da habe ich sie auch entdeckt. Ich glaube aber, dahin darf man nicht direkt verlinken.

Also unter Blinker.de>Leserbildgalerie>Gerät>und dann auf Seite 6: Anleitung für ein Hakenbindegerät


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Moinsen...
Ich habe die Anleitung einmal überarbeitet gehabt und inzwischen 
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/hakenbinden/binden.htm#binden
da eingebaut...
(sonst www.weserstrand-bremen.de und via angeln dahin hangeln)


----------



## Techniker_07 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Super, das nenn ich Service, vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Yupii (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Dieses Teil hatte ich mir mal vor 18 Jahren gekauft. Leider hatte ich Probleme mit den kleinen Haken, die hatten sich des Öfteren wieder gelöst. Ich hatte  damals an einem Forellensee ( wirklich See, der fehlt noch oben in der Rubrik Angelplätze) einen Fangrausch, aber mehr als 25 Fische durch fehlerhaft geknotete Haken verloren. Bei den fertig gebundenen gab es keine Probleme. Ich habe mir dann das geniale, batteriebetriebene Teil zugelegt. Damit kannste im Schlaf auch 12`er Haken ohne Probleme binden. Ich habe erst einmal die Batterie wechseln müssen, d.h. der Stromverbrauch ist sehr gering. Also, ich möchte den el. Hakenbinder ( der mich damals im Angebot bei meinem leider verstorbenem erstklassigem Händler lächerliche 29 DM gekostet hat.)

Gruss Uwe:z


----------



## Woif (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Wunderbar!

Nachdem ich jetzt weiss wie dieses teil funktioniert sollte ich es doch wieder aus meinen HabIchGekauftUndWeissNichtFürWas-Stapel herauskramen.

Danke!


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

@Forellenfreund 
das gleiche Ding habe ich auch. es ist sehr leicht zu benutzen auch mit »dicken Wurstfingern«. Ich binde damit JEDE!!! Hakengröße auch 24er. Der Haken wird mit dem Hakenbogen zuerst in die beiden Backen eingespannt. Darauf achten das sich der Schenkel etwa in der Mitte befindet. Dann wird eine Schlaufe der Vorfachschur um den Metallbügel gelegt und dei ganze Sache um sich selbst rotiert. Dann drückt man den Bügel auf die anderes Seite durch und zieht den jetzt enstandenen Knoten fest. Auf der Packung ist das auch in Schritten (Bildern) erklärt. Das Ding kostet um die 3 Euro.


----------



## Juergen24 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Moin Leute
Ich habe ebenfalls dieses Bindegerät. Kann mir jemand die Anleitung schicken?
Newage@web.de
Juergen24


----------



## Fishscout (2. März 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

@Franky
Könntest du dieses Bild mit dem selbergelauten hakenbinder eventuell nochmals reinstellen?
Danke!


----------



## Juergen24 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Super! Mit der ausführlichen Anleitung sollte es klappen!!!!!


----------

